# Sigma Announces 50-100mm f/1.8 DC Art for APS-C



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 23, 2016)

```
<em>50-100mm F1.8 DC HSM Art and 30mm F1.4 DC DN Contemporary </em></p>
<p>50-100mm is first constant aperture F1.8 telephoto zoom; 30mm represents first affordable F1.4 high-performance lens for mirrorless cameras</p>
<p><strong>KANAGAWA, JAPAN — February 23, 2016</strong> – Sigma Corporation of America, a leading DSLR lens, camera, flash and accessories manufacturer, today announced the addition of two high-performance APS-C format lenses to the Sigma Global Vision product line: Sigma 50-100mm F1.8 DC HSM Art Lens and the Sigma 30mm F1.4 DC DN Contemporary Lens.</p>
<p>“Sigma’s aim is to provide high-performance lens options that lead with innovation and break new boundaries for every photographic scenario our customers can dream up,” states Mark Amir-Hamzeh, president of Sigma Corporation of America. “These new lenses build on Global Vision’s great IQ technology and reflect this goal, delivering immense value, quality and performance that the Sigma brand is known for.”</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-24875 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3036511622.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3036511622-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="3036511622" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3036511622-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3036511622-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/7894406571.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/7894406571-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="7894406571" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/7894406571-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/7894406571-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/5259246003.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/5259246003-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="5259246003" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/5259246003-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/5259246003-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/9393552766.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/9393552766-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="9393552766" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/9393552766-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/9393552766-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p><!--more--></p>
<p><em><strong>Sigma 50-100mm F1.8 DC HSM Art</strong></em></p>
<p>Building on the groundbreaking Sigma Global Vision 18-35mm F1.8 DC HSM Art Lens, the new Sigma 50-100 F1.8 (75-150mm on 35mm format) mid-range zoom lens embodies the same engineering prowess to deliver outstanding prime lens-like results. Factoring in the APS-C image circle of 1.5x, the 50-100mm F1.8 covers three popular short tele prime focal lengths: 85mm, 105mm and 135mm. Like the 18-35mm F1.8, the new 50-100mm F1.8 maintains a constant F1.8 aperture yielding exceptional brightness and resolution throughout the zoom, while simultaneously maintaining focus as the lens is zoomed, a feature videographers will greatly appreciate.</p>
<p>Sigma Art Line Image Technology Innovation</p>
<ul>
<li>Features three FLD (F Low Dispersion) glass elements, one SLD (Special Low Dispersion) glass element, and one high-refractive index, high-dispersion glass element to minimize aberrations.</li>
<li>Redesigned and enhanced, the new Hyper Sonic Motor is 30% slimmer and provides fast and accurate AF.</li>
<li>Highly durable polycarbonate diaphragm made with fluorine; blades feature carbon feather film offering exceptionally smooth operation even during continuous shooting.</li>
</ul>
<p>Outstanding Zoom Lens Maneuverability</p>
<ul>
<li>Inner focusing and zoom design offer versatile shooting options</li>
<li>Tripod socket for stable, comfortable operation</li>
<li>Features 21 elements / 15 groups, Minimum Aperture: F1.6, 82mm filter thread, Minimum Focus Distance: 37.4in, Dimensions: 3.7×6.7, Weight: 52.6oz</li>
</ul>
<p>The new Sigma 50-100mm F1.8 Art will be available in Canon, Nikon and Sigma mounts. For more information, please visit www.sigmaphoto.com/50-100mm-f1-8-dc-hsm-art.</p>
<p><em><strong>Sigma 30mm F1.4 DC DN Contemporary </strong></em></p>
<p>Combining outstanding optical performance and compact design, the new affordable Sigma 30mm F1.4 DC DN Contemporary Lens brings immense value to mirrorless cameras. Boasting superior image quality with F1.4 brightness, the versatile lens covers a wide range of photo and video capture scenarios, delighting users with its beautiful bokeh effects.</p>
<p>Contemporary Line Performance and Value</p>
<ul>
<li>Represents first affordable F1.4 performance lens for the mirrorless market</li>
<li>Sigma engineered quality within a sleek compact design</li>
<li>Fast, smooth AF stepping motor designed to support video</li>
<li>Features one aspherical element and one double-sided aspherical element producing imaging quality comparable to the Art line.</li>
<li>Features 9 elements / 7 groups, Minimum Aperture: F16, 52mm filter thread, Minimum Focus Distance: 11.8in, Weight: 9.3oz, Dimensions: 2.6×2.9in.</li>
</ul>
<p>The new Sigma 30mm F1.4 DC DN Contemporary Lens will be available in Sony E-Mount and Micro Four Thirds mount. For more information, please visit www.sigmaphoto.com/30mm-f1-4-dc-dn-c.</p>
<p>Sigma Global Vision lenses including the new 50-100mm F1.8 DC Art and 30mm F1.4 Contemporary lenses can be updated with the latest lens software from a workstation or laptop using the Sigma Optimization Pro software and Sigma USB Dock (sold separately).</p>
<p>Tested for Optimum Performance</p>
<p>Sigma lenses are born of well-thought-out design concepts, exceptional Japanese craftsmanship and manufacturing, and advanced lens performance testing and evaluation. To this end, Sigma has developed its own A1 proprietary MTF (modulation transfer function) measuring system using 46-megapixel Foveon direct image sensors. Even the most elusive high-frequency details are within the scope of Sigma’s quality control inspections. Every Global Vision lens is A1 tested, analyzed and approved before leaving the factory ensuring maximum performance out of the box.</p>
<p>For more information on Sigma’s industry leading testing, please visit<a href="http://blog.sigmaphoto.com/2012/a1-mtf-testing-for-new-sigma-lenses/">http://blog.sigmaphoto.com/2012/a1-mtf-testing-for-new-sigma-lenses/</a></p>
<p>Specialized Mount Conversion Services</p>
<p>Ensuring continued ROI, Sigma will convert the current mount of your Sigma Global Vision lens to another of your choice. Sigma lenses currently from the Contemporary, Art or Sports line, in Sigma, Canon, Nikon, Sony, Pentax mounts can be converted to Sigma, Canon, Nikon, Sony or Pentax*.  Mirrorless lenses can be converted to Micro Four Thirds and Sony-E Mount. They cannot be converted to either an APS-C or a Full Frame format.  *For specific details, please visit<a href="http://www.sigmaphoto.com/service-support/mount-conversion-service" target="article-null">http://www.sigmaphoto.com/service-support/mount-conversion-service</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## plam_1980 (Feb 23, 2016)

That is really interesting. Kudos to Sigma for pushing the boundaries once again


----------



## Alex_M (Feb 23, 2016)

Sigma 50-100mm f/1.8 DC Art for APS-C"... while simultaneously maintaining focus as the lens is zoomed, a feature videographers will greatly appreciate..."

Par-focal APS-C portrait zoom lens. Amazing..


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 23, 2016)

I can't wait for tests to come out.
This is automatically lens of the year unless Canon comes out with... well, anything new between 50mm-135mm, which would probably be received as well as food trucks in a refugee camp.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 23, 2016)

The wrong lens for a small travel setup 

But really great from Sigma to support the APS-C enthusiasts with such lenses.
I really hope for a good AF performance and the IQ will be very good for sure.

Hope that makes Canon move to better EF-S lenses and not only support the mainstream consumer market.


----------



## pj1974 (Feb 23, 2016)

Well done Sigma... really doing amazing things with lenses in recent years! And this announcement just after the Tamron 85mm f/1.8 VC was announced... we live in good times.

This is the part that interests me: "Redesigned and enhanced, the new Hyper Sonic Motor is 30% slimmer and provides fast and accurate AF". (I have had 2 Sigma HSM lenses with 'ok'- but not consistent, accurate AF).

If, after extensive professional (scientific) and user testing, it is concluded that this lens can focus both fast and accurately, it would be a wonderful tool to have!

I doubt I will buy this lens though:
1) relatively big, long and heavy (but yes, it does have many very useful applications - I use the 50-100mm focal lengths a lot)
2) this lens doesn't have OS (I totally realise I am being very greedy, and probably somewhat unrealistic expecting / wanting OS in this lens) I am still waiting for Canon to release a 50mm-ish USM IS prime...

Still, definite kudos to Sigma! Will be a great APS-C lens.

Paul


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 23, 2016)

A couple of impressive offerings but after teasing me for 2 weeks BOTH are crop lenses??? 

They do remember that FF lenses work on all bodies, crop too, right?


----------



## boozed (Feb 23, 2016)

ScottyP said:


> A couple of impressive offerings but after teasing me for 2 weeks BOTH are crop lenses???



The "DC" designation didn't give it away?


----------



## bainsybike (Feb 23, 2016)

Would be nice if the 30mm was available in Canon M mount as well.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 23, 2016)

1600 grams? that's heavy. Used on most APS-C cameras / Rebels, the balance won't be good. High end bodies like the 7D2 should be fine though.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 23, 2016)

I think it's great what Sigma is doing. There is no reason why APS-C shouldn't have their own L type glass. If canon won't do it, someone else will.


----------



## CanonGuy (Feb 23, 2016)

Kudos sigma! And awesome price! Thanks for putting some pressure on others to innovate/keep innovating.


----------



## SpartanII (Feb 23, 2016)

CanonGuy said:


> Kudos sigma! And awesome price! Thanks for putting some pressure on others to innovate/keep innovating.



Highly unlikely to ruffle the feathers of Canon to produce high end EF-S lenses. This move by Sigma certainly doesn't hurt the cause though.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 23, 2016)

ScottyP said:


> They do remember that FF lenses work on all bodies, crop too, right?



In general it makes very little sense to buy a full frame lens for an APS-C body. 

I often don't agree with DPReview, but they made a good article about why it makes no sense: http://www.dpreview.com/articles/5678273556/opinion-the-myth-of-the-upgrade-path

You're paying a lot of money for glass you don't use because half the light is landing next to your sensor instead of on your sensor. You have extra weight and size you don't need either.

The only Full frame lenses that I use and consider to be good for APS-C are
-40mm pancake STM
-85mm 1.8
-100mm 2.0
-100-400mm IS II.

3 of those are small and light and there is no EF-S equivalent.

Only 1 of those is an L lens, the 100-400, it has no EF-S equivalent, there is no 400mm EF-S

All the rest...nope. Too heavy, too costly, too big.


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 23, 2016)

ScottyP said:


> A couple of impressive offerings but after teasing me for 2 weeks BOTH are crop lenses???
> 
> They do remember that FF lenses work on all bodies, crop too, right?



You do still have the option of using this lens and cropping your full frame sensor. Sigma never uses the EF-S mount.


----------



## CanonGuy (Feb 23, 2016)

SpartanII said:


> CanonGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Kudos sigma! And awesome price! Thanks for putting some pressure on others to innovate/keep innovating.
> ...



I have seen a bunch of fellow photographers buying 50 and 35 art during last 2/3 years. Very few of them bought 50 and 35 L. Yes, Canon is still the king of tele glasses but Sigma has been impressive lately in the mid tele range. Admit it or not, Sigma is putting a dent and it's good for consumers.


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 24, 2016)

Nininini said:


> In general it makes very little sense to buy a full frame lens for an APS-C body.
> 
> I often don't agree with DPReview, but they made a good article about why it makes no sense: http://www.dpreview.com/articles/5678273556/opinion-the-myth-of-the-upgrade-path



That article is about personal reasons for not buying, nothing to do with image quality. I believe the article is more about picking the lens you need to do the job now, not being seduced by the fact it is a FF lens (especially L lens). For example at the time I was buying, there was no APS-C alternative to the 70-200f4LIS for APS-C and TBH I still don't think there is so the 70-200 it is. But I do have the 17-55 IS which is a superb lens though I wish it went a bit longer to something equivalent of the FF 24-105.



Nininini said:


> You're paying a lot of money for glass you don't use because half the light is landing next to your sensor instead of on your sensor. You have extra weight and size you don't need either.


I really don't understand that argument - it is like the previous argument in reverse: why buy a APS-C lens simply because it has the right size image circle if the EF-S lens does not give you the aperture/image you need? Again, the 70-200 f4L is a good example which has no EF-S equivalent. And I presume that is why you have chosen the EF lenses that you have.


----------



## Cory (Feb 24, 2016)

What's your thoughts on this (assuming that it's everything and more) vs. the Canon 85 1.8?


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 24, 2016)

I finally got around to looking at the Sigma Global site for all the nitty gritty details.

http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_50_100_18/features.html

Just reading this gets me excited.


> The diameter of the diaphragm is the second-largest in the SIGMA lens lineup after that of the SIGMA 200-500mm F2.8 /400-1000mm F5.6 EX DG



Definitely tuned for IQ at the long end. And it looks pretty good.

50-100A






18-35A for comparison


----------



## Nakean (Mar 3, 2016)

Can we get a 24-70 1.8 please!! That would be amazeballs!! 35 doesn't have enough reach sometimes but 100 seems way more than I would ever use for video.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 3, 2016)

Nakean said:


> Can we get a 24-70 1.8 please!! That would be amazeballs!! 35 doesn't have enough reach sometimes but 100 seems way more than I would ever use for video.


EF 24-70mm F1.8 would be the size of ...


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Mar 3, 2016)

9VIII said:


> I finally got around to looking at the Sigma Global site for all the nitty gritty details.
> 
> http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_50_100_18/features.html
> 
> ...



So I assume those MTF charts show the 50-100 actually better than the 18-35? That would be pretty incredible since the 18-35 is one of the sharpest APS-C zooms ever made.


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 3, 2016)

Cory said:


> What's your thoughts on this (assuming that it's everything and more) vs. the Canon 85 1.8?



Totally different tool. The 85 is positively _tiny_ compared to this 1,5 kg beast. Plus of course it's three to four times cheaper.


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 3, 2016)

PhotographyFirst said:


> So I assume those MTF charts show the 50-100 actually better than the 18-35? That would be pretty incredible since the 18-35 is one of the sharpest APS-C zooms ever made.



Seem to be pretty similar in the long end. However, the wide end of the 50-100 appears to be a bit softer than the 18-35 (which is remarkably consistent in its sharpness).


----------

